# 09 Brute Oil Leak wires



## Canadian Country Boy (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi I am the new Guy here. Not really sure how this works?? 
BTW GREAT SITE 

I have a 09 750 Brute Force with an Oil Leak from thr front left side bottom end of the engine where the wires are coming out. The gromet with the wires is leaking oil.
Has any one fixed this problem? I already had it back to the Dealer and the thing is still leaking.

Where to start with the fix?

Thanks


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That's the gasket and grommet for the stator cover. It's not hard to change, but if the dealer is going to change it under warranty, bring it back. The dealer was supposed to use a gasket for that cover but use some sealant where the grommet is. They probably didn't. You'll have to get quite a few things to change that. Stator cover gasket, mechanical seal for the impeller, gasket for the impeller cover, gasket for the pull start cover, and 2 or 3 oil seals if I remember correctly. That is if you want to do it right and only once. If you want to get away with fixing the leak, you can take it apart and just add the sealant that they didn't and put it back together. Chances are though, you'll have another leak somewhere else if you don't change it all....


----------



## Canadian Country Boy (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Too bad the dealer did not do the job right the first time. Now that is is out of warranty I guess I have a bigger job on my hands than I first thought.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Stator and rectifier are all connected there. clean it with some *brake parts cleaner.* then use gray gasket seal from your local auto store from the inside, and your good to go.say it should take about 1.5 hours if you've never done it B4..IMO.


----------

